# Easiest way to remove an AA 2001 tag



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

I've seen a couple of youtube videos but I am still having a hard time quickly and correctly removing the whole tag from an american apparel 2001 shirt. I am going to have to do this to a lot of shirts so I was just wondering if you guys have any videos or tips for doing this the best way.

Thanks!

PS. Does anyone know if AA themselves will de-label for a fee? I've sent them several emails over the past month about it but haven't heard anything back

thanks!


----------



## c3turner (Jun 3, 2013)

wow they never answer me either I had one rep tell me they do customer labels for orders over 1000 shirts not sure if it was true


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

Thousands of people have to do this every day...does anyone have any tips at all?


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

I've done this hundreds of times and it comes down to the old saying, "practice makes perfect". I think I can do a tag in 10 seconds now using method 2 below 

Couple tips on technique:

1. Cut the tag as close as possible to the stitching all the way to the last stitch (don't cut the tag off) and then slowly pull the tag out. This method will remove the tag below and above the stitch, but is difficult to master.

2. Cut the whole tag off, as close to the stitch as possible, and with tweezers, remove the remaining piece of tag above the stitch.

Good luck!


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

RIIR said:


> I've done this hundreds of times and it comes down to the old saying, "practice makes perfect". I think I can do a tag in 10 seconds now using method 2 below
> 
> Couple tips on technique:
> 
> ...


Thanks!
When using the tweezers does it remove the whole tag and all original stitching without stretching or ruining in any other way the neckline? I've tried on a few but I'm not sure if I've got the whole tag removed...


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

capnb said:


> Thanks!
> When using the tweezers does it remove the whole tag and all original stitching without stretching or ruining in any other way the neckline? I've tried on a few but I'm not sure if I've got the whole tag removed...


I normally do the second method, cutting the whole tag off and then using the tweezers to remove the small tag piece left above the stitch, and it always removes the whole tag, doesn't stretch the neckline or ruin any stitching. Can't tell a tag was ever there. Never remove the stitching.

A little trick before you cut, is to gently pull one side of the tag down and toward the inside of the shirt so that the top corner is visible. This makes it easier to start your cut and a place for the tweezers to grab onto to pull out the piece above the stitching.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I am not sure where you are located but there is a few companies on both the east coast and west coast that can do this as a contract service. The better ones will do a rip n stitch for about $0.25 per unit. It also depends on your customer's needs, if they want another tag sewn under the hem then you will need to get the hem opened up. Too bad Mission Imprintables doesn't carry AA 2001 because they offer in house relabeling.


----------

